# hello oh haunted ones!



## aquajerrium (Jun 24, 2011)

I only stopped by to see how to make fake vines as a prop in my paludarium I'm making for dart frogs, but I wouldn't mind slogging through some other rooms if you don't mind. And like you, it seems, I too am drawn to the darkside. aquajer...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

aquajerrium said:


> I only stopped by to see how to make fake vines as a prop in my paludarium I'm making for dart frogs,


Welcome to HauntForum Aquajer! But one thing you gotta learn - you just CAN'T say things like that sentence up there, and not give us more info! Are you going to make me Google "paludarium"??? (oh lawsie, I hope I'm not the only one on this forum that doesnt know what one of those things are, LOL)

Err, Welcome, glad you're here!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

No worries, Dixie! I haven't the foggiest clue, either. Welcome, aquajer!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Well I know exactly what a...ah..paldolathing is. Its one of those things.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## wdGoof (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome Aquajer.

I am goingot go out on a , um vine, and say it is an aquarium type enclosure for dart frogs?

As to making the vines, are there any restrictions on materials as far as toxicity or danger to the frogs?


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

jaege said:


> Well I know exactly what a...ah..paldolathing is. Its one of those things.


Post of the day, right there.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, aquajerrium!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------

